# W: Any 40k or WHFB H: Random stuff.



## Enochi (Jul 28, 2007)

THis is the random stuff we have for trade. 

Wood Elves: 
Great Weapon Lord 
Lord on Steed 
Lord on Stag 
4 spellsingers 
Waywatcher Lord 
Wardancer Lord 
Lord w/ Bow (horns) 
Female BSB 
LE Lord w/ GW 
Orion 
Ariel $20.00 estimate (I was going to use her as unicorn mtd weaver) 
3 Tale of War Dryads 
36 Dryads (3 boxes) 
50+ Glade Guard (over 3 boxes) 
16 Glade Riders (2 boxes) 
3 DO Wardancers 
23 Wardancers (w/ 3 command sets) 
12 Wild Riders (2 box sets +2) 
8 warhawks (only 5 riders) 
36 Eternal guard (w/ 2 command) 
8 Impact Miniatures Deadwoods (treekin) 
2 Great Eagles 
9 Waywatchers 

Would like to get $800 cash for the Wood elf lot but will take partial trades and I am willing to negociate. 

Tau: painted 
Codex: 
3 crisis suits 
6 stealth suits 
24 fire warriors 
12 kroot 
1 devilfish 
1 sniper drone team 

Would like to get $200 for Tau 

Tyranid: tabletop ready 
1 Tyrant 
1 battle force 
12 devigaunts 
12 hormagaunts 

Would like to get $120 for Tyranids. 

Video Games: 

DS 
1 Sealed Brain age 2 *pending* 

360 
1 Sealed Call of Duty 3 for 360 

PS3 
1 Used Mass Effect 2 for Ps3 
1 Used Borderlands for Ps3 
1 Used Transformers War for Cybertron for ps3 
1 Sealed Transformers Fall of Cybertron for ps3 *pending* 
1 Used Deus Ex: Human Revolution 

PS2: 
Kingdom Hearts w/ Orginal Squaresoft Case 
Suikoden IV *pending* 
Suikoden III *pending* 
Suikoden Tactics *pending* 
Ring of Red 
RPG Maker III 
Dragon Quest VIII 
Robotech: Battlecry 

PS: 
Suikoden *pending* 
Suikoden II *pending* 
Final Fantasy VII *pending* 

Gamecube/Wii 
Legend of Zedla OoT Master quest *pending* 
Legend of Zelda Collectors Edition (OoT, Majora's Mask, LoZ, LoZ II) *pending* 
Baitens Kaitos *pending* 

Nes system with 2 controllers and 2 lightguns *pending* 
Games: *pending* 
The Adventuress of Gilligan's Island 
Wood and Water Rage 
Mission: Impossible 
The Rocketeer 
Battle Chess 
Star Wars 

Sega Genisis with 2 controllers: *pending* 
Games: *pending* 
Clue 
Sonic the hedgehog 
Madden NFL 95 
Risk - The world Conquest Game 
Might Morphin Power Rangers the Movie 
Bass Master Classic Pro Edition 
NBA Jam Tournament Edition 

TV Box Sets 
Stargate SG-1 Seasons 1,2,9,10 
Hogans Heroes Complete series season 1-6 
IGPX Season 1 *Pending* 
KO Beast Complete Series. 

Desktop computer 

Window 7 64 bit Home 
ECS Nettle 1.0 Motherboard 
NVIDIA MCP61 Chipset 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ 
8 GB DDR2 RAM 
300w Power Supply 
Nvidia Geforce 6150SE nForce 430 
Seagate 320 gb Hard Drive 

Desktop Computer #2 *Still in the box* *pending* 
Dell optiplex 990 
Windows 7 
i5 processor (2nd generation) 
4gb ram 
250 gb harddrive 
win 7 pro 

Wants: 

Board Games: 
Small World and Expanions 
Munchkin Board game 

Card games: 
Munchkin(All sets and expansions) 

Any GK models espically looking for the below but anything will do. 
Storm Ravens 
Stern 
Crowe 
Libraian 
Inquisitoral Warbands: Jokaero Weaponsmiths, Heavy Boler/Plasma Cannon/Multimelta Servitors, Warrior Accolytes, Death Cult Assasins, Crusaders, Psykers 
Grey-Knight Grandmaster 
Grey-Knight Brother Captain 
Land Raider (Any Variant) 
Chimeras 
Razorbacks 

Computer: I am looking to upgrade my computer to a nicer gaming computer if you have one your are looking to get rid off let me know.


----------



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

Not really. Thanks for the interest though.


----------



## Enochi (Jul 28, 2007)

Massively listing update.


----------

